# The four level of 1840 SLT



## Hendrik (Dec 18, 2014)

YKSLT or yik kam version of SLT is a 1840 era version of SLT.

With its mother art could be tracked to emei 12 zhuang and fujian white crane.

Today, many Wcners around the world have studied this 1840 version of SLT set and implemented as in the writing comes with it. Thus, we in the west do have a clear view and technology on how this set work to a very high degree.

It is not taij, not Xing yi, not the northern internal art influence set, but the set is a decendent of ancient Chinese  internal art and based on the internal art principle.

These are original made a private videos to clarify the basic from Dao, Su, emei 12 zhuang design, YKSLT and the different path of development for different goal such as Dao, Healing, and martial art , and now released to public to share the information.


----------



## Hendrik (Dec 18, 2014)

This is the emei 12 zhuang  diagram  refer to in the utube above


----------



## Hendrik (Dec 18, 2014)

SNT of Wck is much much deeper then what the general public think. It has a different identity compare with the northern internal art such as taiji . Wck SNT  is in the same rank of depth as taiji, Bagua, Xing Yee.

The goal now is to bring these information out in the west in a scientific and systematic way. Do everyone can have accessed for free.


The saga of Wck continous....... The next generation. A new era has begin in the west. A renessance has started


----------



## Eric_H (Dec 29, 2014)

Hendrik said:


> SNT of Wck is much much deeper then what the general public think. It has a different identity compare with the northern internal art such as taiji . Wck SNT  is in the same rank of depth as taiji, Bagua, Xing Yee.



Finally, something we can agree on.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 29, 2014)

Hendrik said:


> SNT of Wck is much much deeper then what the general public think. It has a different identity compare with the northern internal art such as taiji . Wck SNT  is in the same rank of depth as taiji, Bagua, Xing Yee.


Honestly I didn't even look at this post until I saw Eric_H's post.
I agree complete here. 
For me SNT is the beginner form and once you know and understand the other forms you will return to SNT realize it is the most advance form. Of course its depth must also be carried forth into the other forms.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah I am still not sure what the OP intended, oh well


----------



## Eric_H (Dec 31, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah I am still not sure what the OP intended, oh well



Cry for attention mostly


----------



## wtxs (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh come on Eric, you really didn't mean it ... what else are you not saying?


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hendrik said:


> SNT of Wck is much much deeper then what the general public think. It has a different identity compare with the northern internal art such as taiji . Wck SNT  is in the same rank of depth as taiji, Bagua, Xing Yee.
> 
> The goal now is to bring these information out in the west in a scientific and systematic way. Do everyone can have accessed for free.
> 
> ...



Thing is though from the above, I am not sure what YK in SLT is? Tried Googling but having any luck.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 1, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Thing is though from the above, I am not sure what YK in SLT is? Tried Googling but having any luck.


YK are the initials for Yik Kam. YK was a Red Boat Wing Chun practitioner and Hendrik was referencing YK's version of SLT.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2015)

Danny T said:


> YK are the initials for Yik Kam. YK was a Red Boat Wing Chun practitioner and Hendrik was referencing YK's version of SLT.



Ah cool. Thanks.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2015)

Ooh, a bit of a can of worms when you Google the subject matter


----------



## yak sao (Jan 1, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Thing is though from the above, I am not sure what YK in SLT is? Tried Googling but having any luck.




Yik Kam was one of the Red Boat guys. From what I know...which ain't much, there were something like 10-12 guys that were WC practitioners on the boat. The two we most hear about are Leung Yee Tai and Wong Wah Bo, who went on to teach Leung Jan. Leung Jan is where Yip Man WC descended from.

The historian/WC junkie that I am though, is always intrigued with what became of the other 10 guys and what does their WC look like


----------



## zuti car (Jan 1, 2015)

Yik Kam's art  actually cannot be called wing chun , it is a mixture of wing chun , hung gar choy lay fut , crane kung fu and who knows what else


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2015)

yak sao said:


> Yik Kam was one of the Red Boat guys. From what I know...which ain't much, there were something like 10-12 guys that were WC practitioners on the boat. The two we most hear about are Leung Yee Tai and Wong Wah Bo, who went on to teach Leung Jan. Leung Jan is where Yip Man WC descended from.
> 
> The historian/WC junkie that I am though, is always intrigued with what became of the other 10 guys and what does their WC look like



Yeah, the IP Man timeline is pretty much all I all, and that ain't much either. Interesting fella Leung Jan. Mr Jan from Foshan had a good ring to it. Pan Nam is a name that I had heard of before. Is there such a thing as Northern style Wing Chun.


----------



## yak sao (Jan 1, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Is there such a thing as Northern style Wing Chun.




Yes...they call it tai chi.....KIDDING. Trying to get a rise out of Xue Sheng if he's out there.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2015)

yak sao said:


> Yes...they call it tai chi.....KIDDING. Trying to get a rise out of Xue Sheng if he's out there.



Lol. Just wondering as where I am, there is a school that announces itself as being Southern Wing Chun, which does not need addressing like that really.


----------



## yak sao (Jan 1, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Lol. Just wondering as where I am, there is a school that announces itself as being Southern Wing Chun, which does not need addressing like that really.




It does sound kind of redundant doesn't it?


----------



## yak sao (Jan 1, 2015)

Could they be referring to where they are located in England more so than the type of WC?


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2015)

yak sao said:


> Could they be referring to where they are located in England more so than the type of WC?


 
Maybe, looks like it has folded anyway.


----------



## kung fu fighter (Jan 1, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Is there such a thing as Northern style Wing Chun.



Yes, from what i understand it was a mixture of wing chun and Tan tui. 
Pao Fa Lein wing chun is also said to come from the north.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2015)

kung fu fighter said:


> Yes, from what i understand it was a mixture of wing chun and Tan tui.
> Pao Fa Lein wing chun is also said to come from the north.



Interesting. It had me thinking what is traditional and why it is traditional. As whole in the country and traditions, or a guy in shed whom proclaims it as such. No disrespect intended of course.


----------

